# Besuch im Naturagart Park



## Manfred42 (19. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Schwimmteichfreunde!
Kurz zu mir: Ich heiße Manfred, Bin45, Landwirt von Beruf. Bin jetzt so ziemlich in der Endphase der ST Planung. Soll etwa 14x19m plus Reinigungzone 10x15m werden.
Unweigerlich stößt man dabei auf Ralf Glenk und die Firma NaturaGart. 
Wenn es um die Wasserreinigung geht, sind die konzepte ja etwas verschieden.  R.Glenk mit dem großen "Kiesfilter", und NG mit Ihren "Filtergräben" und "ZielSaugTechnik" 
Beides sicherlich schlüssige Konzepte. Besonders wenn man den Katalog von NG ließt, soll man meinen: Jau, dass isses! In meinem Plan will ich versuchen beide Systeme mitteiander zu kombinieren. Also Bodenabsaugung nach NG. Dann einer Srecke Filtergraben. Von da aus in einen Kiesfilter nach Glenk. Und dann zurück in den ST. (alles voneinander getrennt)

Da die Firma NG nur 85km von hier ist, waren wir da heute mal hin.
Gelohnt hat es sich für mich nicht wirklich. Das mal vorweg.
Ein richtiger ST war da schon mal garnicht zu sehen. Stand zwar Schwimmteich dran, aber es waren *reichlich* Seerosen und *große* __ Störe und viele andere Fische darinn.
Und wenn man sich alle möglichen Algenarten ansehen will, kommt man sicherlich auf seine Kosten.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es da die Tage mit dem Wetter war. Wie ich so im Forum lese, kann daß ja auch seine Spuren im Teich hinterlassen.
Jedenfalls war nur in einem Teich wirklich gute Sicht. 
Und sicherlich gibt es viele  Teich "Draußen" die gut nach dem NG System funktionieren. Ich will der Firma NG da jetzt nicht zu kurz tun.

Aber: Ein bisschen ins grübeln komm ich dann doch, ob es mit den Filtergräben und der ZST alles so doll funzt.

Hat sonst noch jemand hier den NG Park besucht? Und wie war da der Eindruk?
Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch

Manfred


----------



## Juleli (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo,

ich war ein paar Mal mit meinen Eltern da. Das war aber noch VOR der Zeit, als sie Eintritt genommen haben. Danach haben wir uns NG nicht wieder angeschaut, sondern nur noch zwischenzeitlich Pflanzen gekauft. Damals war ich eigentlich ganz angetan von den einzelnen Teichen und ganz besonders hat mich ihr riesiges Projekt fasziniert, welches jetzt eigentlich schon länger fertig sein sollte (dieses Taucherparadies).
Was mir beim ersten Besuch aufgefallen war, war dass es zum Teil mit der Pflege der Anlagen gehapert hat. Alles schön und gut, aber für die Pflege gab es damals wohl noch zu wenig Personal. Das hat sich allerdings mit der Zeit gebessert.
Zum Wetter: Das war hier in der Umgebung so etwas durchwachsen. Vorgestern hatte es etwas geregnet, gestern war es auch ok, heute ging es eigentlich und gerade eben war etwas Sonnenschein.


----------



## Manfred42 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Jule!

Das Tauchparadies ist noch nicht fertig. Tauchbetrieb läuf zwar und Wasser sah heut auch sehr gut aus. Aber rundherum ist immer noch Baustelle.

"Park" hört sich ja erst mal nach ,Sauber,Gepflegt,Akurat, an. Aber es lagen  Reste von Schläuchen, Folien, Vlies und Ähnliches herum. Offen verlegte Leitungen, Rohre und Filteranlagen. 
Ich denke, dass sie mit Versand und Betreuung so beschäftigt sind, daß im "Park" schon mal was liegenbleibt.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## thias (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Manfred,

ja, es stimmt, der Park von NG ist für Schwimmteiche nicht unbedingt sehenswert, für Naturteiche schon. Trotzdem hat mich deren Konzept rein logisch überzeugt und war für mich am schlüssigsten. Die ganze Literatur fand ich auch sehr hilfreich.
Bei allen anderen Systemen fand ich Lücken im Prinzip, auch bei Ralf Glenk.
Ich habe übrigens beide Systeme kombiniert, so wie du es auch angedacht hast.
Kannst dich ja mal durch den Link durcharbeiten. Mein ST ist zwar noch sehr jung, aber seit der ersten Algenblüte schon eine Woche nach Befüllung ist er den ganzen "Sommer" schon erschreckend klar.


----------



## Juleli (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Manfred,

das stimmt schon. Wenn man da mal persönlich vorbeikommt und was einkaufen will, kann es auch schon mal länger dauern, bis man dran kommt. Auch beim Bezahlen an der Kasse kann man (trotzdem niemand vor einem ist) schon mal länger anstehen, weil sich die Damen da einfach nur schwer vom Telefon loseisen können. Das pingelt da scheinbar ständig...
Ich denke, dass es in jedem Fall noch länger dauern wird, bis sich das da alles eingespielt hat und die Baustellen beseitigt sind.


----------



## thias (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*



			
				Juleli schrieb:
			
		

> .... Wenn man da mal persönlich vorbeikommt und was einkaufen will, kann es auch schon mal länger dauern, bis man dran kommt. Auch beim Bezahlen an der Kasse kann man (trotzdem niemand vor einem ist) schon mal länger anstehen, weil sich die Damen da einfach nur schwer vom Telefon loseisen können. Das pingelt da scheinbar ständig...


 
das kenne ich auch  .

Aber trotzdem muss ich für NG sagen, die Beratung am Telefon klappt sehr gut, die Leute sind kompetent, die Produkte sind gut, vielleicht etwas teuerer als sonstwo, aber gute Beratung kostet eben Geld und da sollte man fairer Weise auch dort kaufen. Wir haben dort auch ein paar hundert Pflanzen gekauft, die sind so gut wie alle angewachsen. In einer Packung waren auch meist 2 Stck. Liefertermine wurden super eingehalten,
also, ich kann nur sagen  , auch wenn der Eindruck dort nicht immer so professionell ist.


----------



## Gisbert (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Wir waren auch im Sommer dort und hatte eine persönliche Beratung + Parkführung von insgesamt 2,5h - dast ist doch Service! Auch wenn die Anlage noch im Aufbau ist konnte man schon an einigen Stellen erkennen wie der eigene Teich (hoffentlich) in den nächsten Jahren aussshen wird.
Bzgl. der Algen im Schwimmteich wurde mir mitegteilt, dass die dort eiges mehr an Fishcen drin ist als was wirklich sinnvoll ist (war ehr ei Fischteich) und da wundert es mich auch nucht, dass das Fischfutter in Biomasse umgewandelt wird.
Das NG Konzept ist durchdacht - wo kein Kies ist kann muss dieser auch nicht nach eini9gen Jahren zum säubern rausgeschippt werden. Gibt es denn Forenteilnehmer mit einem NG-Teich älter als 3 Jahre???


----------



## Juleli (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Also die Beratung ist da wirklich top


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo,

so, jetzt ich auch mal kurz:

Der Park, ... naja, man hat dort einfach zuviel andere Sachen zu tun und da bleibt im Park mal was auf der Strecke. 
Dafür jetzt allerdings Eintritt zu nehmen ..., seit dem sehen die mich da auch nicht mehr. Und ich bin fast Nachbar und früher gerne mal hingefahren.  :? 

Die Beratung ist  
Die Qualität ist  

Aber das hat auch ihren, wie ich finde, trotzdem fairen Preis. 

Alles in allem bekommt NG von mir      von 5 möglichen


----------



## thias (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem bekommt NG von mir     von 5 möglichen


 
... worauf? (Summe von Service, Ausstellung, Preis, Prinzip?)

Gibt es irgendwo 5 von 5 auf das Prinzip?


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Thias,

der hier:  steht eigentlich für Spaß, Freude vllt. auch ironisch gemeintes.

Mir als Laie steht es natürlich nicht zu eine "offizielle" Wertung über irgendwelche Teich-, oder Garten-, oder welche Shops auch immer abzugeben.

Ich wollte damit lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen das *ich* mit NG immer gut beraten war ...


----------



## Juleli (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Nur der Punkt mit dem Eintrittsgeld ... Das hat mir die Sache auch etwas vermiest. Das finde ich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Plätscher (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo,

ich habe mich mal mit einem NG-Mitarbeiter unterhalten. Der sagte das die Besucherzahlen in den letzten Jahren so zugenommen haben, das nur für die Parküberwachung 3 neue Stellen eingerichtet werden mußten.
Bei 1€ Eintritt kommt da gerade mal das Geld für die Bewacher rum. Sie hätten ja auch die Besuchszeiten einschränken können, Teichinteressierte würden sich darauf einstellen aber als Ausflugsziel in der Region würde es leiden.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Manfred42 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Außen Hui, innen...

Naja...ganz so hart will ichs ja nu nich sagen. Aber wenn Ihr sagt, dass die Beratung und Qualität In Ordnung, bzw. top ist. Ist dann ja auch wichtiger als die Optik im Park. 
Der Unteschied ist aber schon Krass, wenn man erst den Katalog studiert und dann die Wirklichkeit sieht.
Nichts desto trotz könnt ich mir vorstellen dort zu Kaufen. Respektive, sich erst mal beraten zu lassen.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Redlisch (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo,
wir waren im Frühsommer dort, das Wasser war klar und die Blumenbeete standen in voller Blüte. 
Nach 200 km fahrt machte der eine Euro nun auch nichts mehr. Wenn ich bedenke was das alles so für Kosten im Jahr verursacht.

Ich habe zwar nur angelehnt an das NG-Prinzip gebaut, aber die Beratung, Problembehandlung etc. waren doch Super. Rückrufe erfolgten sehr Zeitnah.

Zumindest hat es mich noch darin bestärkt das ich dieses Jahr nun doch endlich mit dem Teich anfangen habe, bereut habe ich es nicht.

Axel


----------



## Manfred42 (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Axel!

Bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit der Beratung und Planung . Das beruhigt ja schon mal.
Eine Frage zu deinem Teich. Du sagst, dass du nur angelehnt an das NG Prinzip gebaut hast. Was hast du Verändert? 
Ich habe nämlich auch vor das Prinzip etwas abzuändern. Du hast bei dir 2Saugstellen auf dem Teichgrund liegen. Ich habe vor großlächiger , mit Hilfe von Drainagerohren(gibs auch in Schwarz) , die Sedimente abzusaugen.
Bei nur 2Saugstellen hab ich bedenken, ob sich denn die Sedimente alle bis zu diesen Stellen hinarbeiten?!

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Redlisch (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Manfred,

bisher funktioniert es mit den beiden Tiefpunktabsaugungen ganz gut, da ich auch Gründlinge drin habe wird der Grund auch etwas aufgewirbelt und gleich abgesaugt. Wenn es draußen zu warm wird, schalte ich um auf die 35 cm Absaugung um das Wasser nicht zu stark zu erwärmen. Der Skimmer läuft immer mit.

Ich habe die Teichprofile z.B. gemischt (Schwimm und Naturteich), auch eine große 50er Zone gemacht. Aus dem Filtergraben wurde wegen der besseren Flächenausnutzung ein Filterteich. Das Prinzip hat sich bis jetzt bewährt, der
36er Biotec - Screenmatik, welcher seit 2,5 Wochen hinter dem FT hängt hat kaum etwas zu tun, obwohl sehr viele Samen von Bäumen eingeweht wurden.
Es setzt sich schon alles im FT ab und wird dort verarbeitet. Von mittlerweile 35 verschiedenen Pflanzenarten sind bis auf eine alle schön angewachsen und breiten sich aus. Das Wasser ist klar und die Fische und __ Muscheln fühlen sich Wohl. 
Kann ich also nicht so viel falsch gemacht haben. 
Auch wenn ich noch lange nicht fertig bin (Herr wirf Zeit und schönes Wetter vom Himmel), bin ich schonmal zufrieden mit der Entwicklung.

Ich habe mir auch keine Vorschläge machen lassen, sondern habe eine maßstabsgerechte CAD-Zeichnung mit sämtlichen
Schnitten eingeschickt, dazu eine Zusammenstellung der Technik, welche ich einsetzten wollte.
Dazu die Frage ob ich Planungsfehler gemacht habe.
Dies wurde beneint und anschliessend daraus ein Angebot gefertigt, welches ich dann nach Bedarf abrief.

Einige Tipps zum Dammdurchbruch (mein Damm ist 1m breit) bekam ich dann bei gesprächen mit meinem Berater, welche auch immer gleich meine Unterlagen zur Hand hatte, so konnte man gut über die verschiedenen Themen diskutieren. Ein Problem war z.B. das einbringen der Folie, da ich an den beiden Längstseiten keine Platz zum abrollen hatte, wollte ich sie über den Damm einbringen.
Es kamen einige Faxe von NG und die Folie wurde so hergestellt das ich sie wie geplant einziehen konnte.

Also zusammengefasst: Probleme sind dazu da gelöst zu werden ...

NG sind auch nur Menschen und machen Fehler. Da Angebot für meine Folie z.B. war nur 60% der benötigten Menge. Da ich das aber schon vorher Überschlagen hatte (man muß ja vorher abschätzen wieviel Euronen das Ganze kosten wird), viel es mir gleich auf.

Axel


----------



## Manfred42 (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

...Danke! für die Tips... Dann bestehen die NG Mitarbeiter also nicht stur auf ihr Prinzip und man kannn eigene Ideen einbringen.

Gruß  Manfred


----------



## thias (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*



			
				Manfred42 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Danke! für die Tips... Dann bestehen die NG Mitarbeiter also nicht stur auf ihr Prinzip und man kannn eigene Ideen einbringen.
> 
> Gruß Manfred


 
... ja, meine Idee mit dem zusätzlichen Kiesfilter am Ende des Filter-Grabens (nach Ralf Glenk, nur anders herum) habe sie zwar etwas "belächelt", aber mich machen lassen. Sie konnten auch das Argument der Verschlammung des Kieses nicht anbringen, da ... am Ende schon alles sedimentiert ist  .
Bei der Gestaltung lassen sie erst recht freie Wahl und geben höchstens ein paar Tips. An meinen Entwurfszeichnungen habe sie auch nichts geändert, aber das lag vielleicht daran, dass ich von NG durch die ganze Literatur schon entsprechend inspiriert war


----------



## DogThor (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo 
Ich habe mir im Frühling einen Schwimmteich gebaut. Ganz kurz, das Wasser bei mir ist klar  
Aus Kostengründen habe ich das Teil selber gebaut, die Infos dafür fließen meist recht spärlich. NG war da anders, hier gab es viele Ratschläge. Ich habe dann noch das Buch von Prof. Mehdi Mahabadi gelesen. Da kam ich dann total durcheinander. die bei NG machen alles Grundsätzlich anders als die anderen. die saugen unten ab, andere haben einen Skimmer...bischen nachdenklich bin ich dann geworden, als bei NG erst sachen versprochen wurden, dann aber nicht garantiert (vlies reicht als nagerschutz). die Bilder in den etwas reisserischen Heften waren dann auch nicht so kristallklar. also habe ich dann doch eine Mischung aus allem Wissen gekocht, und einen Filtergraben gemacht, aber mit oberflächenwasserspeisung und zusätzlichen regenerationsbreich im teich, naja also mein Teich tut. Bei NG habe ich auch mal PFlanzen bestellt, die __ Binsen waren echt ein lacher, da waren grade mal 2 Hälmchen und der wurzelballen ist zerfallen, die andern habe ich bei Jörg Petrowsky bestellt, und die waren herovrragend, optimaler Wurzelballen und tolles Blattwerk.


----------



## thias (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*



			
				DogThor schrieb:
			
		

> ... die bei NG machen alles Grundsätzlich anders als die anderen. die saugen unten ab, andere haben einen Skimmer...bischen nachdenklich bin ich dann geworden, ...


 
... was spricht denn dagegen beides zu tun?
Nur oben absaugen ist nicht gut, da der Mulm drin bleibt, und nur unten auch nicht. da man Pollen und Blätter gleich absaugen kann... 
Ich habe meinen Skimmer bei NG gekauft, die haben so etwas auch  

Es ist durchaus sinnvoll, verschiedene Prinzipien miteinander zu verbinden, wenn sie sich nicht widersprechen.


----------



## DogThor (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

hallo thias
wir sind ja hier nicht beim Geigenbau, also die ideale Form ist ncith gefunden und wird wohl auch nie, weil es doch individuelle Unterschiede gibt. Mit dem Grundsaugen bin ich skeptisch ob das überhaupt was bringt, ich meine da als trockener Theoretiker, dass der Mulm nicht mehr als 30 cm weit weg abgeasugt wird, von dem Ansaugöffnungen. deshalbt haben die bai NG empfohlen den Teich nicht so tief zu machen, damit der Mulm beim schwimmen aufgewirbelt wird und dann eingesaugt werden kann. naja die andern gehen halt davon aus, den Mulm absetzten zu lassen udn dann einmal im Jahr abzusaugen, mit nem saubsaugen, den es auch bei NG zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Frank (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo DogThor,

bei der Qualität der Pflanzen bei NG möchte ich hier mal sehr widersprechen.

Was ich bekommen habe, war alles 1A Qualität.

Siehe Fotos:
*Dieses ist vom 18.06.2006*
 
*
Dieses ist ca. eine Woche alt, also 1 Jahr und zwei Monate.  *


----------



## Redlisch (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo,
da muß ich Frank recht geben.
Bei mir sind auch alle bis auf eine Sorte (man kann es halt nicht allen Pflanzen recht machen) angewachsen, haben sich schön ausgebreitet und zum Teil Blühen sie auch schon.

Die Qualität war super.

Axel


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Moin,

zum Thema Kiesfilter geht es hier entlang.


----------



## Piddel (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo,

ist zwar ein uralter Beitrag aber ich habe nichts anderes gefunden.
Frage:
Wollte morgen den Naturagart Park besuchen um mir Anregungen für mein Zweitteich-Projekt  zu holen.
Lohnt mittlerweile wieder ein Besuch - liegt von Lübeck aus nicht gerade eben um die Ecke ?  Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ? Eventuelle Tipps ?

Danke und Gruß
Peter


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Servus Peter

Erfahrungen habe ich keine ... aber diesen Thread habe ich für dich gefunden


----------



## Piddel (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Helmut,
erstmal Danke für den Link. Vielleicht geben ja noch andere Teichi`s ihre möglichst neuen Eindrücke wieder.

:smoki

Peter


----------



## MartinBoll (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Also ich war vor 3 Wochen da (zum ersten Mal). 
Kommt nun drauf an, willst du auch einkaufen? Pflanzen, Folie, usw.? Oder nur den Park ansehen?
Für mich wars für ne 70km Anfahrt (knappe Stunde) okay und das Wetter war toll. Der Park ist charmant und auch ziemlich groß. Dazu ein kleines nettes Café. 
Die Teichanlagen waren schon schön, das Wasser allerdings relativ grün und trübe. Da es vor 3 Wochen war, hängts natürlich auch mit der Algenblüte zusammen. Alles in allem ganz nett, wenn mans als Ausflug oder Spaziergang ansieht. Mehr aber auch nicht wirklich. Mehr als einmal lohnts aber meiner Meinung auch nicht wirklich.

Falls du wie ich Pflanzen einkaufen willst: Mach dir vorher ne Liste und gib sie bei Ankunft direkt bei der Gärtnerei ab und danach gehst du erst in den Park. Wir wussten nicht, dass NG unter Woche (oder immer?) so unterbesetzt ist. Man hatte auch nicht wirklich Zeit für uns, da läuft eigenlich alles nur noch über Onlineversand, für den Käufer vor Ort ist da nicht immer Zeit. So wurde uns gesagt, wir könnten die Pflanzen in 30mins abholen, daraus wurden aber 2 Stunden Wartezeit.
Wir kamen uns als Kunde eher lästig vor, gibt wohl in der Woche immer einen Tag, wo dann quasi der Tag für den Kunden vor Ort ist. Im Magazin und auf der Website steht allerdings explizit, dass man jeden Tag und egal wann kommen kann.

Alles in allem ganz nett einmal vorbei zu schauen (wenn man aus der Umgebung kommt). Die Strecke von Lübeck aus würde ich dafür allerdings nicht in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Plätscher (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo,

das sehe ich anders, ich wohne ca. 20 Km entfernt von NG und fahre des öfteren mit dem Rad vorbei. Alleine die Entwicklung der Teiche/Pflanzen im Laufe des Jahres zu verfolgen ist schon interessant. 

Außerdem kann man dort schön sehen wie sich die verschiedenen Wasserpflanzen im Teich machen, das hilft bei der Entscheidung ob etwas für den eigenen Teich geeignet ist oder nicht.

Wenn du auch einkaufen willst, dann ist ein Freitag der richtige Tag. Da versenden sie nichts und haben somit mehr Zeit.


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Peter,

das kommt drauf an, was Dich interessiert. Für den kleinen Goldfischteich wirst Du eher weniger Ideen entdecken - für den großen Schwimmteich schon. Ich fand die ganze Anlage schon beeindruckend - insbesondere auch die Störteiche und da NG immer am erweitern und basteln ist, ist es immer wieder neu. Und wenn man ein Auge für's Detail hat, ist es immer wieder spannend. 

Zu Gärtnerei: Liste ist immer gut, vielleicht ist es sogar sinnvoll, vorher per Email oder so zu bestellen - aber da würd ich auf der Internetseite oder im Katalog noch einmal nachschauen, ob das überhaupt möglich ist. Ansonsten hat Jürgen ja alles gesagt.

Hier noch ein Bericht von Doris: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26566

Aber ob die Tour von Lübeck lohnt?  Ich glaube, dann sollte man es mit einem Wochenend- oder Kurzurlaub verbinden. Die Gegend ist auf jeden Fall schön!


----------



## Piddel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ganz lieben Dank für eure Antworten 

Ich wollte die Anfahrt von HL aus mit einem beruflichen Termin verbinden. Hat sich aber erledigt und rein privat lohnt eine Fahrt nicht angesichts der Benzinpreise.
Aktuell will / muß ich ja nichts kaufen - würde aber bei den Pflänzchen


----------



## mikemaus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

hallo thias, von mir gibts      von 5 

mein ST mit FG geht in die zweite saison und ich muß sagen:
mein geld ist hier sehr gut angelegt.
möchte aber noch nen komentar hier loswerden. 

ich verstehe nicht warum alle etwas gegen grüne algen haben   ein biologisches gleichgewicht, braucht diese doch zum anfang. ansonsten würde doch alles leben im teich sterben. die algen helfen doch weiter, bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo dann die jungen pflanzen so weit sind, das sie die aufgabe übernehmen.

grüße mike an alle teichliebhaber

www.mike-gertz.de


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Hallo Mike,

könnte es sein, daß Du dich grad im falschen Thema verirrt hast?


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Besuch im Naturagart Park*

Moin Peter,

vergiss die Bilder nicht, wenn Du dort bist.
Gibt neue Anregungen von User hier bestimmt...

Viel Spaß heute (oder morgen?)

lG,
Daniel


----------

